# Shedding



## Lacy's Mommy (Dec 14, 2012)

My golden sheds like CRAZY! We brush her almost every day and we usually don't bathe her more than once a month unless she needs it. She is healthy, active, and always in a good mood, but the hair is too much to handle. Any suggestions? Or is this normal?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It could be diet or thyroid related. What do you feed? Do you give any supplements? How old is she? At about 12-14 months they have a big puppy coat blow. Blow drying with a k9 forced dryer will help instead of air drying after a bath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacy's Mommy (Dec 14, 2012)

She eats Purina Dog Chow. We are thinking about giving her adult dog vitamins, though. She is 4 years old


----------



## Daisy Mae's Mommy (Dec 31, 2012)

Lacy's Mommy said:


> My golden sheds like CRAZY! We brush her almost every day and we usually don't bathe her more than once a month unless she needs it. She is healthy, active, and always in a good mood, but the hair is too much to handle. Any suggestions? Or is this normal?


Daisy did this as well. She shed unlike any other dog I'd ever seen. We ended up switching her food to a grain free brand and added 1000 IU of fish oil supplements daily, at the suggestion of the vet. Since then, her shedding has drastically decreased and she has a much softer coat.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lacy's Mommy said:


> She eats Purina Dog Chow. We are thinking about giving her adult dog vitamins, though. She is 4 years old


With all the quality dog foods on the market today--- WHY Purina dog food?? I think if you did a major overhaul on what you are feeding your sweet Lacy in just a short time you would see a dramatic difference in sheding and in the long run you will have a healthier dog. My feelings are pay more now or pay later in sickness and vet bills and other aging problems. I had to learn the hard way...( or should I say my previous dogs had to pay) as I was ignorant to nutrition and the importance of what a animal eats. Since I switched my attitude on what to feed a dog and supplement their diet my dogs are so much healthier in the long run! I had to do research and lots of reading to know what a dog should and should not have in their diet. And it was all SO worth it!

There are always those people who say that they feed their dog Purina it's whole life and the dog lived to be 16 or whatever with no health problems. And it is possible. Just like people who smoke and drink and eat McDonalds and live to be 104. I think the majority of people though do not have such great genes and will have health issues from a poor diet and lifestyle. Most dogs as well will end up less healthy down the road with a generic constant diet of a low quality dog food.
This is just my opinion- and I am not telling you anything except my beliefs on dogs and nutrition. Good luck to you!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lacy's Mommy said:


> She eats Purina Dog Chow. We are thinking about giving her adult dog vitamins, though. She is 4 years old


IMO that is one of the poorest quality foods you can feed your dog. Switching her to a better quality food will most likely improve her coat quality and hreduce the shedding some. But, Goldens shed, so you just have to learn to deal with it.


----------



## BlockHeadReds (Dec 6, 2012)

I do not know about diet & shedding... I just know if I find a goldie hair in my food, I just giggle & know its love!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Switching to a better quality food and adding fish oil capsules (they're not very expensive at Costco if cost is an issue) will likely help immensely with both the quality of your dog's coat and the shedding. But do remember that dog hair is a condiment in every home with a golden


----------

